# Accessibility: Where Does the IBC Require Detectable Warnings?



## mark handler (Feb 25, 2014)

Accessibility: Where Does the IBC Require Detectable Warnings?

Detectable warnings provide cues for visually impaired persons when they are moving into a traffic lane or are at a drop-off on a transit platform where a guard is not provided. When a curb cut is provided for persons with mobility devices to cross at an intersection, the cue of the curb along the edge of the road is lost for the visually impaired person. Detectable warnings replace those cues

http://media.iccsafe.org/news/codes&standards-news/2014v4n1/0214_Accessibility.pdf


----------



## mjesse (Feb 25, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Accessibility: Where Does the IBC Require Detectable Warnings?Detectable warnings provide cues for visually impaired persons when they are moving into a traffic lane or are at a drop-off on a transit platform where a guard is not provided. When a curb cut is provided for persons with mobility devices to cross at an intersection, the cue of the curb along the edge of the road is lost for the visually impaired person. Detectable warnings replace those cues
> 
> http://media.iccsafe.org/news/codes&standards-news/2014v4n1/0214_Accessibility.pdf


Good link, I just finished reading it from my email as well.

It does clarify that DW is not required at the store entry abutting a parking lot.

I was at the local CostCo Sunday, and saw that they have removed hundreds of feet of DW that previously lined the entrances. No more spilled cart contents, Yay!


----------



## mark handler (Feb 25, 2014)

mjesse said:
			
		

> Good link, I just finished reading it from my email as well.It does clarify that DW is not required at the store entry abutting a parking lot.
> 
> I was at the local CostCo Sunday, and saw that they have removed hundreds of feet of DW that previously lined the entrances. No more spilled cart contents, Yay!


Different states do have different guidelines.


----------

